# My car's first detail...



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks guys for all the tips. After 5 hours, a claying the car (yes it was worth doing it to a new car), washing it twice (once before the clay, once after), klasse'ing it with AIO and SG, and doing the same for the rims, My muscles ache. But car looks great.


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks sharp Brings... The new wheels are great. :thumbup: Are those 19s or 20s? Be careful of New York potholes with those...


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

x3Bruin said:


> Looks sharp Brings... The new wheels are great. :thumbup: Are those 19s or 20s? Be careful of New York potholes with those...


Those are 19's. Yeah, I am very careful. I hope they dont bend. That would suck.


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

I see you got rid of the old rims. The new ones fit the car really well.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Brings - Nice Job,

I like your new wheels:thumbup:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

mapsbmw said:


> I see you got rid of the old rims. The new ones fit the car really well.


Thanks. They are very fitting, but on the other hand, they almost look stock and no one looks twice at my car. lol


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Brings - Nice Job,
> 
> I like your new wheels:thumbup:


Thanks Dencoop. You are next!


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Thanks Dencoop. You are next!


What does that mean? You're going to wax Dencoop? :dunno:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

x3Bruin said:


> What does that mean? You're going to wax Dencoop? :dunno:


No, to get wheels perhaps. Ever consider it Dencoop?


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

I agree w / the others....nice wheels!


----------



## ad2005 (Oct 25, 2005)

Brings,

Cool pics. Nice job on the clay and Klasse AIO. The wheels look great as well.

ad2005


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Lookin good!:thumbup:


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice car. Think you could PM with the exact details on how you detailed your car? I want to do the same for mein


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice car. Think you could PM with the exact details on how you detailed your car? I want to do the same for mein


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

DarkSide said:


> Very nice car. Think you could PM with the exact details on how you detailed your car? I want to do the same for mein


I can do it here just so everyone can share.

First I washed my car with Meguiars gold class. At the same time I sprayed some wheel cleaner on and spread my rims down.
Then I soaped it up again and used the car wash soap as my lubricant for the Mother's clay bar. After I clayed it, I washed it again, and dried it. After that, I applied the Klasse AIO as instructed by the sheet that came with the kit including on the windows and chrome trim.. After that, I applied the Klasse sealant glaze. I put tire dressing on in between every coat of wax for it to settle. 3 Coats in total for the tires. After I did all of that, I put Klasse sealant on my rims too. Then I took pics.

And that was it!


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Thanks guys for all the tips. After 5 hours, a claying the car (yes it was worth doing it to a new car), washing it twice (once before the clay, once after), klasse'ing it with AIO and SG, and doing the same for the rims, *My muscles ache*. But car looks great.


Now, if you had used Zaino instead of Klasse AIO... you wouldn't ache! 

Seriously, though the ride looks awesome. There's nothing cooler than a car that's this _clean_. Anyone who puts the time and effort into detailing their own care gets respect from me. And I agree: those wheels are da BoMb! Looks really good with 19"s.

So, does it bring you _more_ women now?! :rofl:

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

--J.


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

Great Job. I did the same on my car this weekend (no claying though). I am very pleased with the effort. Washed and washed again, AIO on body and wheels and then SG.


----------



## 6poseur (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks great but whats up with that white car in the background ruining this shot?  


BringsMeWomen said:


>


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

6poseur said:


> Looks great but whats up with that white car in the background ruining this shot?


What can I say!!. It is an old lady that served me well and do not have the heart to get rid of it. It has 150,000 miles and still runs like a dream with very little maintainence. The least I could do was let it share the picture with the young 'un.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

hawk123 said:


> What can I say!!. It is an old lady that served me well and do not have the heart to get rid of it. It has 150,000 miles and still runs like a dream with very little maintainence. The least I could do was let it share the picture with the young 'un.


I think he's talking about a different picture.... (it's the E90 in his post with the tiny white car in the background).

--J.


----------

